# putting your dog to stud



## keegansmum (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, was wondering what you do when someone wants to use your dog to mate with their bitch? and what price etc is reasonable.
I have had a few people ask if they can use keegan to mate with their dogs, some have offered a stud fee which has been around 300 pounds, and some say I could have first pick of any puppies.

Now....................this is where it gets complicated as I have turned them all down, but I know someone who breeds another type of dog which has done well at crufts and she said keegan is a very fine example and has a very good pedigree, anyway to cut a long story short a guy from america got in touch with me and has asked to use keegan and offered me 1200 pounds, I have said no as I do not fancy the thought of little keegans around which I know is daft, but anyway thought I would just ask what other people do.

thanks

Gill


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

From different things I've read I've heard that the owner of the stud could be paid a "sum" or get pick of the litter if there are more than two viable pups in the litter.

If no pups are produced from the mating, the owner of the female can have her bred to your dog again.

If something happens to puppies that are born that are either the female dog's owner's fault or their dog's fault then they still have to pay you the fee.

I'm sure there is more but that's all that I remember.


----------



## keegansmum (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks, I guess I need to look into his pedigree more as the american guy was very interested in my dog and his papers, so who knows?? Just seemed an awful lot of money offered which to me seems odd.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Both dogs have to be tested for brucellosis. It is a very serious disease that they can give each other and it can also cause a bitch to have premature labor and death of pups. Kennels have had to put dogs down due to the seriousness of this. 

The is a lot entailed in studding, contracts need to be drawn for POL or money exchange, how many ties are to take place, where, what happens if you have chosen POL and there is only one pup born, what if all the puppies die at birth or are stillborne? You need paperwork from both the dogs and bitches vets stating they have tested negative for brucellosis (this has to be done so many weeks prior to each breeding). 

If you chose to do this please research it very extensively, it is a lot more than just letting your dog "get some" (sorry to use that phrase but I have actually seen people say just that). You want the health of you boy to come first but you also want to be sure he is being bred with a female that should be bred and has great health and temperment to help ensure healthy puppies. 

There are lots of experienced breeders on here that can offer other advice and more specifics, as it has been awhile since I looked into doing this. 

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

its alot of money you were offered!! but i went through the same thing with our king charles cav (not as much money mind!!) but I said no, as I too didnt want little juniors runnings round and i get scared that I would be the reason for the pups in the shelters, I mean you never know what happens, maybe they will go to a good home, but then maybe the family have a baby or split up and then the puppy ends up in a shelter...i couldnt live with the guilt the softie that I am!! xx


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We have studded Rupert out to only 2 outside females. We have been asked numerous times and offered loads of money for it but we won't do it. Our up and coming male, Geddy is almost 10 months old but we get on average 4-5 requests per month for him to stud (he is not old enough yet but we have a HUGE list of females to assess).

We must pre-approve the breeder (their ethics, their program, their goals, their reputation etc) and then we assess the female in which they are looking to breed our stud too. 

The female MUST be UTD on vaccines, wormings, flea treatments etc. She must come with a vet health clearance and proof of health screenings being done. We require a full blood panel and count on top of vet check AND our own physical hands on assessment. Documentation MUST be provided. 

At this stage the female would be approved and we would come to an agreement. If we think that there might be a potential "candidate" out of the breeding for our own program we will ask for pick of the litter OR a lump sum payment (our descretion). 

For a payment sum, you want the price of a puppy sale as your minimum fee. I advise you to take this upfront regardless if you want pick of the litter or not. As A) puppies may not be born due to breeder error which is NOT covered by a live pup guarantee or B) you never know what can happen in 60 days ..... they could move, die etc - you are left with nothing. By getting the $$ upfront you are compensated and IF there is a quality pup born you can then refund them the $$.

The key is to get everything in writing. Negotiations should occur well before the female is in heat. 

Prior to the female coming into heat - she should be tested for brucellosis. This needs to be done 60 days prior to breeding and the test needs to come back with a negative culture. We even take it a step further for the protection of our stud/program - and require outside females to have a second culture taken (to prevent a false negative).

Our male is always tested for brucellosis before each breeding as well as goes through our health screening process. 

Our stud NEVER leaves our sight. The female comes to our home or we accompany our stud to the female's home. We NEVER leave him at a site. 

Money is great but it won't buy you piece of mind. We were offered enough money for Geddy from a man in California to pay off our farm mortgage BUT refusing that offer was one of the easiest things I have ever done (much to the dismay of many of my family members). 

If someone is seeking you out, willing to offer a large amount of money you need to question their motives. I knew someone who wanted to pay 6 figures for a puppy was not the kind of person I wanted my dog to go to. Geddy is unique and he is constantly seen as a "collector's item" by many people and that makes me sick. 

I am extremely careful in who I deal with in regards to my dogs. I am very protective of them, their offspring etc. I say no as a rule of thumb. I rarely say yes to breedings, puppy wanters etc. 

You need to ensure anyone you consider breeding with has strong ethics, a good program and references from puppy owners/vets/etc.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am just curious as to how the American found out about Keegan?


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm just curious who the man was that could afford "6 figures" for a chi!!! I've never heard of such a thing.
Don't tell me who he is, obviously, but Geddy must be absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think this all sounds a little suspect I'm afraid. While keegan looks a pretty little dog, there are plenty nice looking Chihuahuas available.
A good pedigree doesn't guarantee that a dog will sire exceptional puppies.
Why anyone would offer a large amount to use an unprove stud dog is beyond me, and from another country???

Please don't be tempted to use him because of financial gain, too many people see the Chihuahuas as "cash cows" now.
There are way to many people breeding Chihuahuas from their pets, just to sell them in the free ads and from those awful online puppy sites. Do you really want to become part of that? Because make no mistake, you will, if you allow people to use him as a stud dog. You wll be as responsible for the welfare of the pups he sires as the owner of the bitch...though you will have little or no say in where or to whom they sell them to 
I couldn't live with that...

My advice would be to have him neutered, there are health benefits.

Use him at stud and you'll perhaps find you have an over sexed dog that piddles everywhere and goes hyper when there is a bitch in season in your neighbourhood.

Hopefully an experienced and ethical breeder will come along and advise you on this matter.


----------



## keegansmum (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi thanks for all your help. I have decided not to let anyone use him. He is my little baby and as mentioned in my first post do not want little keegans running around. The american found out about keegan as some friends of mine show at crufts regularly with another breed of dog and are reasonably well known on the dog circuit and they had mentioned to this guy about keegan. So I gave them copies of my papers and pics etc and then the man made me the offer. He spoke to me last night on the phone and is just wayyyyy too keen for my liking and as many of you state if it is about the money then something is definitely wrong. He is going to remain only on friendly terms with his doggy teddy lol!!!!! Thanks so much , I am glad I mentioned it on here.
Gill


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

im glad you decided against it, it did seem a generous offer and one has to wonder!! you keep beautiful Keegan all to your self just share his pics with us lol  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Some good advice given along this thread, and lots of points to consider.
You seem to have given it lots of thought,t aken on board the advic given, and come to an informed decision. Shame there are not more people like you out there!

I have often been told I should breed chico, from so-called doggy people at various clubs etc, because "he looks so cute" or "white chi's fetch a higher price than others"

I refuse.
He isnt kc reg, and isn't for breeding. 

Too many people just see the cash signs.

But keegan is still cute


----------



## keegansmum (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes unfortunately some people especially in england as I think the cost of the dogs are higher here than many places, seem to think they will breed their dogs to recoup the money they paid for them. I know someone close to where I live has 5 chis and they are always having puppies, the dogs look well looked after but I think they are mainly used to line the wallet of the guy and none of them are registered so begs the question if a lot of inter breeding is going on.


----------

